# Cowles Creek?



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't think I've ever seen this creek mentioned on here. Anyone fish it?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

See you and everyone else there this weekend


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

They don't produce like they used to. I don't think they are worth the drive anymore unless you live right by them.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> Don't think I've ever seen this creek mentioned on here.


 = Unmentionable


----------

